# Too Good to Die for Spineless Cowards



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Pretty good article here. This guy couldn't be more on the ball. How many more people have to die before we lock down this freaking border.

Date: Monday, December 20, 2010, 11:22 AM
This is a WorldNetDaily printer-friendly version of the article which follows. 
To view this item online, visit Too good to die for spineless cowards 









Sunday, December 19, 2010
​*INVASION USA*
Too good to die for spineless cowards
Exclusive: Craig R. Smith flays lawmakers for 'hiding behind desks while America bleeds' 
​Posted: December 20, 2010
1:00 am Eastern
By Craig R. Smith
​We are reminded almost daily that the border between America and Mexico has never been more secure than it has been under the watchful eye of Barack Obama and his Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano.



If that is true, why did we have to lose another one of America's finest to the scum who freely roam the border? 

Last Tuesday night, Border Agent Brian Terry, an American hero, was murdered in a firefight with suspected "bandits" who rob illegals and drug smugglers coming across the border. Agent Terry lost his life in the losing battle to secure his border and protect his country.



Where was his federal government backing him up in the fight? Where was the loud-mouthed secretary who claims our border is as tight as ever? Where were the National Guardsmen who are desperately needed? How many more fine men like Agent Terry and fifth-generation rancher Robert Krentz will have to die before this government will do its job?



Instead of support, my home state of Arizona has been sued. We have been called racists, xenophobes and ******** all because we want the law enforced. We have been boycotted and spit upon by the pompous sanctuary city mayors - all of whom have yet another man's blood on their hands.



Agent Terry was a cop's cop. Everything about him was all-American. He grew up in a suburb of Detroit, Mich., and honorably served his country for four years as a U.S. Marine. He obtained an associate's degree in criminal justice from Henry Ford Community College and served as a police officer in Ecorse, another suburb of Detroit. The papers here quote his colleagues as saying, "If Central Casting were looking for a prototypical officer, they would have found it in Agent Brian Terry."



You could not find a better man to wear the uniform of the U.S. Border Patrol. It makes me sick that he and his fellow agents were not able to depend on our government for the same level of support and service they provide for our nation.



Keep in mind that Agent Terry and others are keeping illegal immigrants and smugglers safe from the same bandits who killed him. Does someone want to tell me how racist that is? Or how agent Terry was racially profiling? Or how we should understand illegals are only looking for a better life?! Give me a break.



If this murder doesn't get America mad, nothing will. Our agents are trying to protect our borders and stop the drugs and illegals coming across the border while useless idiots like Rep. Raul Grijalva call for a boycott of his own state over S.B.1070. Now more the 50 percent of all illegals and drugs come from our Tucson sector. Perhaps the legislators who wrote this law were onto something, you buffoon!



Grijalva said, "Agent Terry's dedication to his country, and the ultimate sacrifice he made to keep it safe, will not be forgotten." Really Raul?! Then why not finish the fence, enforce S.B.1070 and seal the border. Put your money where your mouth is, or shut it. It is time for the open-border freaks to stop encouraging the violation of our laws, especially those charged with upholding those laws.



Or is it that all the illegal aliens coming across the border reassure Mr. Grijalva's re-election as they did in November? Raul wants us to refer to them as undocumented immigrants when in fact they are undocumented Democrats. That fits better don't you think? They're more voters dependent on politicians like Raul.



The time has come to secure our border. So why not position 50-caliber machine guns every 1,000 yards or so across the border with an open order: Shoot to kill. Anything that moves across the border would stop moving real fast. Cruel? Maybe. Effective? It's 100 percent guaranteed. For the cost of a body bag, we can save the billions that illegal immigration is costing in free health care, food stamps, education and all the associated crimes bred by illegal traffic coming across the border. 



The money the government is spending on signs telling Americans to beware of the danger on our side of the border could be replaced with signs on the Mexican side of the border warning of the very high price to be paid if one is to cross illegally - the ultimate price.



This may seem barbaric to some, but so are the actions of the drug cartels who run back and forth across our border as if it's a jaunt across the street, viciously murdering innocent people along the way. We could easily seal our borders if our government really wanted to, and everyone knows it.



But instead we hamstring our agents and give them beanbag guns to shoot. We force upon them ridiculous, politically correct rules that are getting them killed. Hey, if someone has to die, shouldn't it be the ones who are breaking the law? 

If you think I am angry, you are a 100 percent right.



You and I know how this will go. Napolitano will come down here, give a speech and talk about how tragic it is and how we need to continue to be vigilant. The speech will have the sincerity of a jewel thief standing before a sentencing judge. Then Mr. Obama will blame it on Bush and the party of "no" Republicans. He loves to point fingers. He is very good at that.



At the end of the day, the headlines will fade, camera crews will leave and America will quickly forget that it has once again lost another great citizen whose bravery and service make us great.



Each time we lose one of our own, we get a little less great. One day, all we will have left are the recently turned border-defender Juan McCain and Lindsey Grahamnesty, the Barack Obamas and Nancy Pelosis. At that point, we might as well surrender California, Arizona and New Mexico to Mexico. They would all rather spin than fight.



In my book, all the open-border amnesty supporters put together are not worth one Agent Brian Terry. He was too good to die for the foolishness of a bunch of spineless cowards who hide behind their fancy titles and desks in Washington, D.C., while America bleeds


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Napolitano Scolds Reporter for Airing Complaints of Dead Border Agent's Family*

Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano, leaving the funeral of a murdered Border Patrol agent Wednesday, scolded a reporter for asking her to address the victim's family's concerns that not enough is being done to secure the southern border.

The family of agent Brian Terry had complained that Napolitano had offered them "empty words" when she called to express her condolences. Terry's father, Kent Terry, in an interview with ABC affiliate KGUN, said he told Napolitano to "wake your man up in the White House," to which she replied that he's done more in two years than any president.

Read more: Napolitano Scolds Reporter for Airing Complaints of Dead Border Agent's Family - FoxNews.com

​


----------

